# on its last leg



## strictlyA2 (Jul 27, 2002)

The ole quantum saved me the last few days in the storm, I'm afaid its asking me to let it go though. The alternator belt, hella rally lamp bulb, drivers rear door handle and drivers regulator all went in the same week. It definently plowed through some crazy stuff though!
































In storage!!


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

While deep snow driving the Qs & Audi 4000s/Coupes with the 5 banger, the alternator get force fed snow and will slip! The bottom of the radiator can get blocked as well.
With 4 195-60-14 winter tires you will get a ****ton of traction until you get high centered


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

That's not asking to be let go, that's just demanding some TLC. 
It's a 23+ year old car, you have to spend regular quality time indulging in some german knuckle-busting maintenance, and you'll get tons of love and dedication in return.


----------



## strictlyA2 (Jul 27, 2002)

*Re: (turbinepowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbinepowered* »_That's not asking to be let go, that's just demanding some TLC. 
It's a 23+ year old car, you have to spend regular quality time indulging in some german knuckle-busting maintenance, and you'll get tons of love and dedication in return.

I've already fixed the things that broke, just gave me a laugh when everything happened at once! Diff locks are next, since last winter I think they have seized up or maybe developed a vacuum leak... we'll see.


----------



## strictlyA2 (Jul 27, 2002)

*Re: (strictlyA2)*

aaaaaand its dead.


----------

